# Suche PS3 Spiele für 2 Spieler an einem Gerät (Co-Op, Versus, etc)



## DopeLex (21. Mai 2011)

*Suche PS3 Spiele für 2 Spieler an einem Gerät (Co-Op, Versus, etc)*

Wie der Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach guten PS3 Spielen die man (mindestens) zu zweit an einem Gerät spielen kann. 

Dabei ist es egal ob Co-Op, Versus-Mode oder nacheinander.

Falls jemand irgendwelche Spiele empfehlen kann - oder sogar schon gespielt hat, möge er sich bitte melden und vielleicht auch gleich sagen, warum das Spiel im Multiplayer (primär 2 Personen) gut gefallen hat. 

Sing-Star und Konsorten sollen hier bitte außen vor gelassen sein, ebenso Gran Turismo, FIFA, PES, Virtua Tennis und TopSpin - bin für jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar.


----------



## DopeLex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche PS3 Spiele für 2 Spieler an einem Gerät (Co-Op, Versus, etc)*

Gibt es niemanden der gute Spiele empfehlen kann?


----------



## DopeLex (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche PS3 Spiele für 2 Spieler an einem Gerät (Co-Op, Versus, etc)*

Los Leute - es gibt doch sicher jmd. der schon zu Zweit an der PS3 gezockt hat....


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche PS3 Spiele für 2 Spieler an einem Gerät (Co-Op, Versus, etc)*

Call of Duty Black Ops - Zombiemodus.  Macht auf jeden Fall laune xD


----------



## DopeLex (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche PS3 Spiele für 2 Spieler an einem Gerät (Co-Op, Versus, etc)*

Danke für den Tipp - werd ich mir mal ausleihen und anschauen.


----------



## Abufaso (26. Mai 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Call of Duty Black Ops - Zombiemodus.  Macht auf jeden Fall laune xD



Kann ich nur bestätigen  
Da kann man auch in einem anderen Modus zu viert spielen, das ist aber nicht so toll.


----------



## Re4dt (26. Mai 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Call of Duty Black Ops - Zombiemodus.  Macht auf jeden Fall laune xD



Kann da nur zustimmen  
Zudem kann man sogar splitscreen online gegen andere zocken.
Bzw Resident Evil 5,Dead Rising 2 und und und


----------



## muertel (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche PS3 Spiele für 2 Spieler an einem Gerät (Co-Op, Versus, etc)*

Coopspiele:

- Little Big Planet 1 + 2 (SEHR GEIL!!!)

- Killzone 3

- Resident Evil 5

- Rainbow Six Vegas 2

- Army of Two (total auf Coop ausgelegter 3rd-Person-Shooter)

- Modnation Racers

- Resistance 2 (Kann man zusammen online gegen andere Spielen)

- Wipeout HD/Fury (Rennspiel mit Gleitern + Ballern)

- Tetris aus dem PSN (macht verdammt viel Spass, hat Coop-Modus (kann man zusammen in einem Feld bauen) bzw. VS-Modus

- Lost Planet 2 soll doch auch nen Coopmodus haben, oder?



Das sind mal solche, die ich zum großen Teil selber habe und auch immer wieder zocke - vor allem Little Big Planet mit meiner Freundin, ist immer ein Mordsspass


----------



## PGHE_FAN (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche PS3 Spiele für 2 Spieler an einem Gerät (Co-Op, Versus, etc)*

Hier ne kleine Liste von mir 

- Motorstorm Pacific Rift

- Motorstorm Apocalypse (kann man auch zu zweit online spielen)

- Portal 2 (macht echt ne menge spaß und ist mMn ein muss)

- NBA Jam (wer NBA Jam kennt und damals schon geliebt hat ein Pflichtkauf, für alle anderen eher nicht)

- PixelJunkSchooter 1 (PSN Spiel) (nicht der beste Co-op Modus aber macht trotzdem Spaß)

- PixelJunkSchooter 2 (PSN Spiel) (nicht der beste Co-op Modus aber macht trotzdem Spaß)

- Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light (PSN Spiel) (hat mir persönlich sehr viel spaß gemacht)

- Buzz (Alle Versionen) (sehr cooles Quizspiel mit Partyfaktor)

Alle schon genannten Spiele kann ich dir auch empfehlen. Gerade Little Big Planet 1 und 2 sind richtig geil. 
Kannst dir ja auch mal Move angucken (wenn du keine Wii hast). Da ist ja fast alles auf Co-op ausgelegt.


----------



## DopeLex (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche PS3 Spiele für 2 Spieler an einem Gerät (Co-Op, Versus, etc)*

Na das ist doch mal ein Anfang - danke Leute. 

Little Big Planet und WipeOut werd ich mir dann als "Welcome Back" Games runterladen - das passt ja. 

Da wir auch ne Wii haben, brauche ich Move erst mal nicht - da warte ich lieber ab bis/ob wirklich gute Knallergames kommen.


----------

